# Respiratory problem



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

I have 2 hens with congestion (rattles) and have not dealt with this for many years. It brings back some bad memories. I may use enfloxil 10% or L-S 50. I'll let you all know what happens.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

The baytril is top of the line for CRD and should clear it up real quick.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

dawg53 said:


> The baytril is top of the line for CRD and should clear it up real quick.


 Thanks,dawger. I was thinking the same. I noticed the rattling today. I have some Enfloxil/Baytril 10%, and if my memory isn't failing too much, it is .25 cc for a 4-5 lb bird. I will list the correction if needed, or maybe you or Kathy will beat me to it, lol.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

MikeA_15 said:


> Thanks,dawger. I was thinking the same. I noticed the rattling today. I have some Enfloxil/Baytril 10%, and if my memory isn't failing too much, it is .25 cc for a 4-5 lb bird. I will list the correction if needed, or maybe you or Kathy will beat me to it, lol.


Yes, .25cc for a 5lb bird for 3-5 days. Five day withdrawal period.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How did you get a respiratory problem with no new chickens?


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Wild birds can spread it to flocks young or old. Quail disease being one of a number of them.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

The amount my vets have use are:

10mg/kg twice a day
15mg/kg once a day
20mg/kg once a day

The most common amount i've read about other vets prescribing is the 10mg/kg twice a day. A couple people posted that their dose was 5-7mg/kg twice a day, and one person was told to give 15mg/kg twice a day. 

5mg/kg = 0.023 ml per pound
7mg/kg = 0.032 ml per pound
10mg/kg = 0.045 ml per pound
15mg/kg = 0.068 ml per pound
20mg/kg = 0.09 ml per pound

FWIW, I'm lazy, so I use the 15-20mg/kg dose, and I use it two days past cessation of symptoms.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Dosing picture


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

It was stress in the esophagus of one hen due to the close connection between reproductive/digestive system. She was not laying for awhile and it was likely internal laying. Old hens are more susceptible. She was close to 8 years and had a good life here. I was holding her, getting ready to cull ,and she died in my arms. It was surreal this time since I heard church music in the distance as I stood under the oak with my hen. I had already dug her grave next to a great old rooster I once had. I never like saying goodbye and this is coming from a guy who slaughtered lambs growing up. I was always uncomfortable about culling such innocent, vulnerable animals no matter what the justification was for food. I can only thank God for how these animals sacrifice for us. Many of us eat them daily and never consider the blessing they are in so many ways. Enough of that. My other hen who was wheezing seems to be doing well, and the 10 year olds are still going strong.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Mike. Have comfort knowing you gave her the best possible care in the 8 years of her life.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Wow, I'm so sorry for your loss but I'm glad she went with you holding her and she knew she was cared for. 

I haven't been able to raise animals for my own use (meat wise) because I get too attached to them. We did butcher a pig we had once but he kept attacking me so it wasn't as difficult as it could have been.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

We raised a pig,too.At first I said I wouldn't eat him but as he got bigger and meaner,I thought more and more about barbecue and pork chops.He was delicious.Butchered roosters one year but I had named them and felt too guilty to eat them.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike I'm very sorry for your loss. I'm sure she had a nice long life. I take it pretty hard too.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Mike, sorry for your loss.


----------



## MikeA_15 (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words to those who replied.


----------

